# Tournament Time-Inaugural Tinboats.Net 4th of July 2007 open



## Jim

Open only to active members (Members who make an effort to come by here once in awhile...LOL!) 

If there is enough interest and participation, we are going to have a tournament. If it goes well, we will have more!

Start Date: June 30, 2007
End Date: July 4, 2007

How this Tournament Works: You can only use 1 bait (my choice) that I provide. You must take a picture of the fish and *a secret *item that will be announced Friday June 29, 2007 at 8:00 PM right here in this thread. You are only allowed to submit 1 picture for the tournament (obviously your biggest). I will choose the fish which I think is the biggest, and if I can't, it will be cast to vote by participating members of the Tournament.

Bait: For this first tournament we are going to use my Worms that I have been making. One week before the Tournament starts I will mail out a package of the worms allowed for the tournament. They are senko style, so you better get practicing :wink: HONOR SYSTEM HERE PLEASE!

Winner gets a bragging rights plaque and a MATTLURES ULTIMATE BLUEGILL swimbait. https://www.mattlures.com/ultimatebluegill.htm
If you are interested and can fish anytime within the dates mentioned above, please consider taking part. There is no Fee for this, It's all free.

I reserve the right to change the rules up until the Tournament Starts, and completely shut it down too. PM me if you have any questions or comments or ideas.

LAST DAY TO SIGN UP IS JUNE 15, 2007. *NO EXCEPTIONS!*


1, JustFishN
2, Zman
3, Esquired
4, rdneckhntr
5, fishnfever
6, D.R.
7, Wingshooter1002


----------



## JustFishN

Ohhhhh how nice is that!!!! I know you can count us in. This will be fun.


----------



## Zman

That sounds wild man, cool idea. I'm in... I think. Do I have 12 posts per month?


----------



## Zman

I have 12 posts... period!


----------



## robalo78

what an excellent and fun idea...I'm liking this forum more and more everyday


----------



## Jim

robalo78 said:


> what an excellent and fun idea...I'm liking this forum more and more everyday




So are you in?  I know your new here, but thats why I put the cut-off of June 15.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am so IN! Think those worms work for Tuna? I have a trip set for that time frame.


----------



## rdneckhntr

Hey im in...


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> I am so IN! Think those worms work for Tuna? I have a trip set for that time frame.
> 
> 
> Are you going to be able to bass fish within that time frame? You going to send me one of those Tuna?


----------



## Anonymous

You can count me in on this Jimmy!!!!!!


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab

jimmyt said:


> Are you going to be able to bass fish within that time frame? You going to send me one of those Tuna?



Jimmy, have no fear, I will be catching some thing with the worms during that time frame!

Tuna only takes one day, that leaves me, what, three other days to bass fish


----------



## Anonymous

Im in,

D.R.


----------



## wingshooter1002

i caught the first fish on your worm and by golly i can catch the biggest. ill play.


----------



## GAMEOVER

That sounds great. I dont think I post that much though been super busy. :lol:


----------



## cjensen

You can count me in...should be fun.


----------



## Jim

The winning prize has changed.


----------



## rdneckhntr

jimmyt said:


> The winning prize has changed.



And let me guess....ur gonna hold out on us...


Nope, I edited the top post :wink:


----------



## rdneckhntr

Thats awsome...Ive been wanting to buy one but Im too cheap lol :roll:


----------



## Jim

I just noticed I edited your post instead of replying to it #-o


----------



## rdneckhntr

yea confused the crap outta me too lol. I was lookin and was wonderin why i typed tht...then i realized i didnt...


----------



## Jim

Some last minute things to clear up. Only Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass for this tournament.

The worms are packaged and will be sent out tomorrow at lunchtime. They should get to you by next friday.

Also one more thing. I purchased 3 packages of PCBAITS Krinkle Cut worms. In each of your envelopes you will find 2 of those worms which CAN be used for this contest. 
*
Remember this is the honor system here. Please play fair. My worms and 2 of PCBAITS krinkle cut worms that are in the envelope can be used.*

*Remeber to check back here next friday night after 8PM to find out what has to be included in the picture to qualify. THERE ARE NO EXCEPTIONS TO THIS RULE.*

If you have any questions, fire away or PM me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

If I have *purchased* some of the Krinkle Cut worms can we use those in addition to the two you are sending? I am thinking that if I lose the two I will be out of bait and possible quickly (I have a high snag to fish ratio, especially for SM Bass in the river)


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> If I have *purchased* some of the Krinkle Cut worms can we use those in addition to the two you are sending? I am thinking that if I lose the two I will be out of bait and possible quickly (I have a high snag to fish ratio, especially for SM Bass in the river)



Sorry Esquired. Just the 2 that everyone has!


----------



## Captain Ahab

jimmyt said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have *purchased* some of the Krinkle Cut worms can we use those in addition to the two you are sending? I am thinking that if I lose the two I will be out of bait and possible quickly (I have a high snag to fish ratio, especially for SM Bass in the river)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Esquired. Just the 2 that everyone has!
Click to expand...


Damn - migtht be a short contest for me


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> jimmyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have *purchased* some of the Krinkle Cut worms can we use those in addition to the two you are sending? I am thinking that if I lose the two I will be out of bait and possible quickly (I have a high snag to fish ratio, especially for SM Bass in the river)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Esquired. Just the 2 that everyone has!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn - migtht be a short contest for me
Click to expand...


You got my worms too you know! LOL! Im sure you of all people will do fine!


----------



## Jim

Ok people, Final count is 7 people in for the Tourney. Package will go out in three hours.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Do not worry Jimmy - I am counting on your worms! 

Do catfish count? Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, Please, 

Just kidding


----------



## JustFishN

We got ours!!!!!


----------



## Zman

Got the worms, they look great, both the sticks and the Crinkle Cut styles. Lookin forward to a long weekend of fishing!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Got mine - did everyone get the same colors?


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> Got mine - did everyone get the same colors?



Yes! Same color, Same sizes.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Damn - and I thought that I was special :shock:


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> Damn - and I thought that I was special :shock:



Oh you are special esquired, very special! :wink:


----------



## rdneckhntr

I got the worms today...jimmyt i might just have to place an order here realllll soon


----------



## Jim

The Mattlures Ultimate Blue gills are on the way. One for the Winner and one for me :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

You might as well just send that lure to me now and save everyone the time of fishing


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> You might as well just send that lure to me now and save everyone the time of fishing



I like the confidence!  

Are you guys and gals going to let him talk all this trash?


----------



## Captain Ahab

What trash - I can predict the future


----------



## Jim

Hello,
Don't forget to check back after 8PM tonight to see what has to be included in the picture for the tourney!


----------



## Jim

Let the games Begin. The Tournament is officialy underway. The secret item that must be included in the picture with your biggest bass is......A coin. Any coin will do, as long as its a picture of a bass and a coin you can enter it. Remember I will pick what I feel is the biggest bass (largemouth or smallmouth) so the clearer and better your picture, the better for me. If I cant decide who caught the biggest fish, we will put it to a vote on the forum, and then I will decide who is the winner. This is all in fun, so I hope everyone is honest. This will go till 8PM on july 4, 2007. Post your winner in this thread. If you have any questions, comments or concerns, post here or PM me.

Good luck all!


----------



## Zman

Had a tough first day. Supposed to thunder storm all day so I didn't plan on fishing. After sitting around all day watching the near perfect weather from the window, I finally went out. Fished 5- 8:30 p.m. and caught 2 bass - one little guy on a jimmyt 4" light watermellon stick and a 2 pound bass on a crank. Decided to switch to light grape sticks to conserve my watermellon for early morning fishing. Didn't get bit on that though and I ended up getting soaked by a light rain  

The bass on the jimmyt bait wasn't really worthy of a pic, especially since the lure was nowhere to be found. Hoping to get a pic with a jimmyt worm hanging out of the mouth of a 6 pounder!

I'm heading out with dampeoples tomorrow, hopefully he'll have better luck at finding some active fish!


----------



## Captain Ahab

ZMan - do not feel bad, I am off to the same slow start. Fished yesterday morning and caught one bass - on the wrong bait! We have a cold front moving in so....... (Gives me an excuse at least :lol: )


----------



## Zman

We had a front blow through yesterday as well. This morning was even worse for fishing, but felt nice at around 70. High winds and cloud cover got my hopes up, but I didn't get a bite. We only fished about 3 hours. 

I doubt I'll get out again before the 4th, but I'll try.


----------



## rdneckhntr

You all are lucky so far...i havent even got to fish lol. Im hopin to get out tonight....


----------



## Jim

Guess What showed up in the mail today? God these things look awesome. I know they produce big fish, I've seen other peoples pictures. This bait looks so realistic.


----------



## redbug

That is a sharp looking bait. You guys are very lucky to have a shot at winning that thing. Only a little over 2 days and no entries yet?

What are you waiting for get out and fish!!!


Good luck guys


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here is my biggest so far - On a PC Baits Krinckle Cut Worm (red) and football screw lock head!


----------



## Anonymous

> Here is my biggest so far


 Hmmm I do believe you can only submit one picture?




fishnfever


----------



## Jim

fishnfever said:


> Here is my biggest so far
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I do believe you can only submit one picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishnfever
Click to expand...


He is just trying to raise the bar lol! Only the biggest will count, so post away if you would like.


----------



## Anonymous

:roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will replace that photo with the next (I hope) 

Gonna try again today so you all had better get at it!


----------



## wingshooter1002

i was only able to get out one time, that was to lake kaweah. i got so skunked. i went for night fishing thinking that the krinkle cut worm might do the trick. nope. mabey if you had named it the zipper tease. lol. anyways, i do believe i am out now. i wont be going again.


----------



## Anonymous

I'm done.


----------



## rdneckhntr

esquired cheated...


----------



## Zman

What's the latest we can post the pic? I'm fishing tomorrow morning and maybe afternoon, but I might not be able to get online until late. Guess I won't have time for a disposable camera to develop, I'll have to use the camera phone!


----------



## Anonymous

I went once with no results on either bait. Now I'm going to vent! The rules were made very clear for this tournament.


> You are only allowed to submit 1 picture for the tournament (obviously your biggest).


 So with that being shown I have nothing to add to this contest. I have made this point before, it's the little things that matter,you know when you post a picture or fishing report and get no replies https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=356 it makes you wonder why even bother? I can tell you this, I have posted my pictures on other message boards to only get a warm thanks of appreciation of shearing my photos. I don't get a chance to go just about every day and the time I do get is very special to me and I take pride in shearing the photos of them. So with being said, I feel TinBoats is not the place I thought it was. I thank the ones that provided me with good solid advise and now it's time for me to move on to were the little things matter.


Good luck TinBoats!! Keep your lines tight.
fishnfever


----------



## Jim

No real time was set, Just make sure the pics are posted before the 5th I guess.


----------



## wingshooter1002

oh boo hoo. man quit friggin crying. what do you want a cookie? nice fish ok. moody moody. take better pictuers or tell a better story. i dont mean to be harsh but i am bothered by little sissy coments on boards by people like you fishnfever. if you want pampered, go to an aa meeting dude. jimmy im sorry i had to say that on your board. but i cant stand crybabies that are supposed to be grown men.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fishnfever - what is up with the crying - no one won yet, I put up a photo of my bass and you think there is something wrong with that. I got up extra early today (July 4th) so I can get oen more day of fishing in for this contest and site. I am having fun - it is not about the prize but the sharing of competition.

Go ahead, take your ball and go home

How about this - you tell us how the rules should be interpreted in your world and I will keep fishing


----------



## JustFishN

esquired said:


> fishnfever - what is up with the crying - no one won yet, I put up a photo of my bass and you think there is something wrong with that. I got up extra early today (July 4th) so I can get oen more day of fishing in for this contest and site. I am having fun - it is not about the prize but the sharing of competition.
> 
> Go ahead, take your ball and go home
> 
> How about this - you tell us how the rules should be interpreted in your world and I will keep fishing



Not to be a jerk..and I am not whining...but the rules CLEARLY say one picture. Has anyone else posted any? If you wanted to show off that one fish, then why not put it in the watering hole? In my world.... according to the rules...you already submitted your picture for the contest and shouldn't be allowed to submit anymore. If we are allowed to submit all kinds of pictures why not just add them to the angler of the year contest? Not difficult to understand.... """"" You are only allowed to submit 1 picture for the tournament (obviously your biggest)."""""" I'm sure if someone else posted a picture just like you did under here BEFORE you did...you would have done the same thing. Quoted the rules.


----------



## Jim

Everyone Relax.....This is not what is supposed to be happening here. IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM, PM me or take it up with another member privately. I WILL DECIDE WHAT TO DO. RIGHT OR WRONG I WILL MAKE A DECISION. 

ANY NEW MEMBER THAT COMES HERE IS GOING TO SEE A PISSING CONTEST. NOT A FUN TOURNEY.


----------



## redbug

WOW guys calm down... the rules state only one picture can be submitted your biggest says nothing about posting more. that's the way I read it.
I would think a contest like this is all about seeing how well a product will work and what better way to do this than post some pictures of the fish you catch on the lures.
It is supposed to be fun and maybe the next time the rule can be a bit more clear like post as many as you want then you tell Us which one you want to be judged on.
I feel bad because i was wondering why noone had posted any pictures sorry guys and good luck for the rest of the day... 

Wayne


----------



## JustFishN

Why not just post all the pictures in angler of the year? They can be counted for that I am assuming... then at the deadline...post your biggest catch in the thread.


----------



## Jim

This is the best way I can think to fix this. If you do not agree. I am sorry. But this is a learning experience and the Next one (Labor Day Weekend) will be better. 

Esquired, Please move that picture to the fishing reports section and *replace* it with your entry by tonights deadline. Everyone get out there and fish today. This is supposed to be all in fun.

I PM'd a few participating members, non participating members (thank you), and my wife (LOL!). And this is the best solution I could think of.


Jim


----------



## JustFishN

Well, went off to a local pond this morning to get my time in for the tourney and I had excellent luck! I swear this is the biggest fish I have ever caught in my entire life. I caught it using one of the green worms Jimmy sent us. At first I thought I was stuck in some lily pads...then I noticed my line was no where near where I casted it!! He gave me a nice little fight. So, here is my 1 and only photo for the contest  I also have a picture of the weight...if needed. He weighed in at 3 lbs 5oz


Justfishin


----------



## Captain Ahab

jimmyt said:


> Esquired, Please move that picture to the fishing reports section and *replace* it with your entry by tonights deadline. Everyone get out there and fish today. This is supposed to be all in fun.
> 
> Jim




This is frigging crazy -


I DO NOT HAVE ANOTHER ENTRY!


So if it is OK I will just leave that photo as my entry.


----------



## wingshooter1002

thats a nice fish. somtimes when those lunkers hit, you dont know it until your line goes taught. i didnt catch anything. i was only able to go once and that was at night. to top that, it was a really tough lake anyways. i dont know, but to me it looks like justfishn has the cake so far.


----------



## JustFishN

What a nice rush bringing that fish in. Afterwards I caught something else and I just knew it wasnt big lol.. it was a pickerel.


----------



## Jim

Well then, I guess we have a winner! Congratulations to JustfishN for winning the Inaugural 4th of July Tournament. The trophy will be ordered and the prize is ready to go! Justfishn, That was a nice fish, good job!  


Thank you to all who participated! =D> 

Plans are in the works for the Labor day weekend Tournament. Any comments or suggestions for that, Please PM me. I'm thinking same style format, but any bait goes this time.

Again, Congrats JustfishN!


----------



## Zman

Congrats JustfishN! Great catch. Nice runnerup Esquired, my money was on you for this one!

And JimmyT, thank you for hosting this tourney on your site, very clever and fun idea. And we all got free Jimmyt and People's Choice baits, never seen that done anywhere before. I appreciate your generosity guys!


----------



## Zman

As far as the baits, I'm a big fan. Didn't get bit on them yesterday but I've caught plenty on them in the past. 

I fished almost all day yesterday, determined to at least post a catch. I caught plenty of decent fish, but unfortunately I just couldn't get bit on the tournament baits. The main reason, I think, was that the fish I caught were only hitting dark baits. Everything I caught yesterday was on black or dark green, and topwater after dusk.


----------



## wingshooter1002

same here. only i couldnt get a bite at all because all i was using was the worms provided. since it was night time, i figured my best bet would be the purple paddle tail worm. nope. i fished it texas because there were too many logs and weeds in that water for carolina or shakeyhead. this tourny was alot of fun. i look forward to the next one. this time i should be able to get out and fish them more. my issue i suppose was i have been pursuing fly fishing more than anything as of late. thank you jimmy for hosting this tournament and im sorry that it didnt go quite as you planned. but hey, ever since we were kids, there has always been a crybaby of the bunch right? i guess some things never change.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Congrats on a great contest and nice catch by JFN - cannot wait for the next Tx


----------



## redbug

nice job guys way to go I can't wait until the next one also I want in on this... I'm gonna be ready to take on all comers!!! 

Wayne


----------



## JustFishN

Thank you thank you!!! It was fun and I cant wait until the next one.... Good job to you too Esquired...


----------



## fishhog

Jimmyt
boy did I miss the boat  but not on the labor day weekend.

You have the greatest ideas.  

I'll check back more often. :wink: 

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## rdneckhntr

SOooooooo....who else got skunked??


----------



## Jim

rdneckhntr said:


> SOooooooo....who else got skunked??



Everyone except Justfishn and Esquired.  

I dont even think D.R. participated, I have not heard from him.


----------



## rdneckhntr

lol...i only got to go out twice...saw some bigguns but couldnt get em to turn their heads...


----------



## dampeoples

Congrats to the winners, was fun watching the Tx unfold


----------



## G3 Bassman

I've got a complaint! Wingshooter1002 didn't tell me about this contest until it was too late. In the back of my mind, I'm thinking he didn't want me to be in it for the competition. Hey, I'm just kidding. I do look forward to Labor Day's tourny, though. Nice bass, though. And, I do have a couple of those Mattlures. I still have to catch a bass on one of those guys.


----------



## wingshooter1002

didnt think youd be interested g3.


----------



## Jim

G3 Bassman said:


> I've got a complaint! Wingshooter1002 didn't tell me about this contest until it was too late. In the back of my mind, I'm thinking he didn't want me to be in it for the competition. Hey, I'm just kidding. I do look forward to Labor Day's tourny, though. Nice bass, though. And, I do have a couple of those Mattlures. I still have to catch a bass on one of those guys.



Everyone was sent an email! :wink: Make sure it does not go in the spam folder! LOL!


----------



## Jim

Something came in the mail today!  

Congrats to JustfishN once again! You go girrrrrrllllllll! 

LOL!


I will be sending this off on Friday with your winning lure!


----------



## JustFishN

Ohhhhhhhh I am so excited!!! Just like a little school girl! I am going to clear a spot for them heheh. I am going to have to sleep with the lure under my pillow 

Thanks again Jimmy! 

JustFishN


----------



## Anonymous

JustFishN said:


> Ohhhhhhhh I am so excited!!! Just like a little school girl! I am going to clear a spot for them heheh. I am going to have to sleep with the lure under my pillow
> 
> Thanks again Jimmy!
> 
> JustFishN



Just be sure and keep it under your pillow as I don't want to get the hook lol.


----------



## JustFishN

Just wanted to share.... I got something in the mail today!!!!

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## shamoo

Sign me up Mr. Jim, everybody going to be using the same color?


----------



## Jim

shamoo said:


> Sign me up Mr. Jim, everybody going to be using the same color?




I want what your drinking! :LOL2: :shock:


----------



## shamoo

Wow!!!!Hickup, hickup,Flamers baby, flamers :wink: I, never mind :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

shamoo said:


> Wow!!!!Hickup, hickup,Flamers baby, flamers :wink: I, never mind :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:




Rrrrrrrrr


----------

